# Anxiety and IBS-D



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone,I have had IBS-D constantly for the last 9 months, it has been getting progressively worse from going a couple of times a day to now being daytime, evening and ever getting up in the middle of the night to go. It has taken over my life completely to the point that I am now unable to make any plans with anyone, I am practically trapped in my house, I cannot do my job properly and I have had to give up everything that I enjoy in my life. Because of this I am finding myself getting more and more frustrated, more depressed and certainly more anxious.I have made the obvious dietary culls and nothing has made any difference but what is obvious is that anything which causes me anxiety or stress makes it worse...the problem is that now the simplest things make me anxious...going to the bank, a meeting, conferences, being a the car for longer than 15 minutes etc.I am not sure how to get out of this circle where getting nervous means I have diarrhoea but I am constantly worried about having diarrhoea. Any advice?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you talked to the doctor about the anxiety and depression?Some of the treatments (like Remeron and Cymbalta and also tricyclics, but usually for IBS they use lower doses than for mental health reasons) also help control the diarrhea.A lot of people find the self-hypnosis for IBS CD's do them a lot of good (look for threads about Mike's tapes on the CBT and hypnotherapy forum found here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9) or to find someone trained in a protocol that often works (usually for about 70% of people) see if there is a trained person in your area at http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=87647 is an article by Mike about hypnotherapyCBT (cognitive behavioral therapy) is also good for dealing with anxiety an depression. It can be used to treat IBS, but the number of people trained to do that isn't as many. However Dr. Bolen's books and she has a couple of articles on this link of ours that may be helpful understanding that. http://www.ibsgroup.org/adviceWe also have a managing anxiety forum as this is a very common issue for people with IBS. You can find it here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=31


----------



## cartersmommy (Apr 15, 2010)

I totally feel your pain.. I am new to this forum and i have recently joined to seek advise and support from fellow sufferers. I have had IBS-D for about 7 years now. It has completely taken over my life to the point that even when im not sick..im worrying that i am going to be sick that i actually make myself sick! i am so anxious and fearful of having a attack! this must be a result from all of my past traumatic experiences with this terrible disease that i am always and constantly in fear of becoming ill. I am on Pamelor which has helped my IBS-D sooo much! i was on it for 4 years and got off it when i got pregnant and recently went back on it...my son is now 5 months old! i dont get sick all the time anymore but i live in constant fear that my ibs is going to hit me and i am going to suffer a attack...what can i do to change this feeling? i feel like a prisoner in my own body and i feel like this disease is affecting my entire life...socially and professionally...i am a RN and have to take care of others and a new mommy and a wife and a friend and i feel like i cannot do anything anymore because either im always sick or fear of getting sick! is there any hope that this disease will ever go away? any advise would be great!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here read this great article about Healthy Thinking & IBS:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------



## cartersmommy (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks for your help


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome to my world for close to 9yrs...........the adrenals r suppose to handle any stress that comes along.........they also have alot to do with the intestines.........the more the adrenals r stressed & unable to recover, the worse things get..........it's called adrenal fatigue.........address it........there r things that make a difference............try:-st john's wort-tryptophan & or 5HTP-kelp& many others..........research adrenal fatigue & hypothyroidism..........the 2 go hand in hand..........


----------



## RLK106 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for that - I have already had CBT for another Anxiety condition 4 years ago and it worked then so I will probably give it a go again and if that fails then hypnotherapy will be next in line.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

My story is similar - nearly housebound for years - every med under the sun with no help - read my journey for more info. Did the IBS Audio Program as a last resort - nothing else helped. Wish I would have done it first.Take a peek at the links below for more info - All the best.


----------



## Sick&TiredKat (Feb 2, 2010)

RLK106, I know how you feel. I have been living with for almost 9 yrs. I was initially given Prozac. Which I took one dose and had such horrible side effects that I stopped it. For years I just lived with it. Then over the years it got progressively worse. I saw a gastro who diagnosed my IBS and then told me that there were no cures and I had to learn to live with it. My brother-in-law also suffers with IBS he told me about Digestive Advantage which is an herbal that can be bought at grocery or local store. This was a very wonderful thing for about 2 years. My IBS was cured but it was more managable. My husband is military. He went on his 2nd tour last year (for 12mos) and my IBS again spiked beyond control. As a single parent with two very active children it was very hard. I was missing special events. I was living everyday stressing myself out afraid I wouldn't make it through my work day, to pick my kids up from school on time, how was I going to pick them up. missing plays and events. I went to our dr on the base and she put me on an anti-depressant and Bentyl. The anti-depressant gave me weird side effects and the Bentyl was to help with spasms. it made me so tired I could only take it at night. I went back to the dr and we talked about a different med. I know take Effexor twice a day. And take a 1/2 Bentyl only at night. I am now seeing bigger differences. I don't stress about everything (did I mention I stress about everything). My husband came home in Jan he says he has seen a huge difference in how I handle stress and that I am not as anxious about everything. I don't wake up every morning stressing how I am going to get through until it is time to pick up my kids and then I can be home. I don't stress myself out wondering how I am going to make it to events. Now I am not saying this a route for everyone. I have noticed on this board (which is so wonderful - it is great to be able to talk to others who know how you feel) the different routes for everyone. I am just hoping to show that there is trial and error and there is hope. Kathleen M and BQ are so knowledgeable and are able to point us in different things to read and educate ourselves. I hope you find the answers that will put you on the track back to living.


----------



## ISDExecutor71 (Aug 12, 2009)

Im in this boat as well. One of the reasons I am hoping and praying to see Motofen come back to the shelves someday soon. It dampened that "Fight or Flight" response that causes motor function in the gut to kick into high gear. Social and travel anxieties trigger that response. Sometimes you can talk yourself out of it, but most of the time for me its a cyclical ordeal. If I worry about getting out into traffic or into a place without bathroom access, I then make myself need to go to the bathroom, which in turn kicks in the anxiety, which in turn increases the need to go. This is what creates shut-ins.


----------



## kritch (Apr 27, 2010)

@ISDExecutor71- I completely understand how you feel. I feel the same way. I've been dealing with this problem for over 14 years and I get the same way when I go on vacation (aren't you supposed to be relaxed on vacation) or when I know that there is a chance of being stuck in traffic. I try to calm my fears by staying focused on other things (distractions). Sometimes this works and sometimes it doesn't. I've even thought about wearing Depends when I'm gonna have the possibility of encountering those kinds of situations (just in case). So far I haven't become completely homebound. I just don't get out as much as those with "normal" stomachs do.Does Motofen really work? Why did it get taken off of the market?


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

I sympathise too-I'm in the process of increasing my seroxat. Have been taking a sub-clinical dose for a few years -hasn't really addressed my anxiety so have been very gradually increasing my dose over the last 6m. Just today have got up to a proper dose-I did try this dose a few months ago but it actually increased my anxiety-I think I increased it too quickly for my body weight. I'm quite tiny at 7.5 stones! I'll let you know if it works this time-so far so good but I'll know more in a few days. I've also just started a digestive enzyme which includes betaine HCL-I think it is helping too but again I'll know more in a week or two.


----------



## vegas87 (May 17, 2010)

I just joined this site today looking for some help. I've been dealing with my IBS-D for 18 years after an intestinal virus hit me while traveling. Imagine being on an Interstate with a very bad case of diaarhea and no bathrooms. I know mine is definitely psychological because the only time I have bad flare ups is when I have to leave to go somewhere. Just the thought of leaving makes my stomach cramp. I try psyching myself out by mentally counting the number of bathrooms along the way and how many minutes between each one. This sometimes helps. I also take half of an Immodium before I go somewhere like a party or know I'll need to be in the car for a while. I'm glad to hear that hypnotherapy has helped some people because I was planning on trying it. I found a CD listed in Woman's World that worked for a woman with IBS-D. I'm glad to see there are links for other forums regarding this. There seems to be a lot of helpful information on this site. Glad I found it!


----------



## Lnew1978 (May 13, 2010)

I have been a sufferer for 15 years and can relate to all of you. I have all the pain, the anxiety, woken at night, afraid to leave the house, etc. Right now I am in the middle of what I would call a giant flare-up. I think anxiety has a lot to do with it. I miss work and then I get scared and anxious about returnign and it's an endless cycle. I have never been on anythign for my IBS. I don't know if my G.I. doctor knows how to treat it. I go see him the 25th of May, and I am praying he can figure something out.Everyone keep your head up!


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Lnew, I can't keep my head up! (just kidding; I know what you meant) but, when I'm on the toilet, having trouble, I'm often light-headed. Last week I was close to fainting and considered calling 911. I know it's a vagal response, with drop in blood pressure, but it's scary... so my head goes down to help get blood up to it so I don't pass out. All of you,I'm so sad to hear how many suffer this way. Stress is stress.... even if happy. As a teen, due to my UC(active 22yrs), I needed my Rx of lomotil (before imodium) just to go on a date! Somehow I managed to have fun in between all the hospitalizations and meds. IBS-D(25yrs) causes me nearly as much distress. I've always been amazed that after watching me for years, my boyfriend still wanted to marry me and is still with me 38yrs later! Rather than accusing me of making life difficult (which is true), he tries to help us. Instead of trying to vacation by flying someplace, we stay in our own state or those that border it by traveling in our old motorhome. If I'm unwell for a couple hours, he goes off exploring on his own with his camera. He's learned to be very flexible with plans. And he bought me a portable, flushable toilet for the back of my minivan which has saved me many times. So, some stresses have been eased for me. Having such an understanding family helps a whole lot. I work very hard on planning and not getting too upset over changed plans. I don't know, maybe I'm just so used to it all. Of course, it's an enormous help that I'm "retired" now and on permanent disability...unpredictable IBS-D was a big part of getting approval (but not all). I struggled for 40years of jobs, was fired from one in my 20s for being so sick and in the hospital so much, and from then on had to find parttime work and be creative about it. What I ended up doing was having 2 parttime positions, one in 2 afternoons and one in 2 nights per week. That way, if I had to call in sick to one, the other didn't know about it, so my record didn't look so bad. I remember the stress of all of my 45years of diarrhea. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy..........well, hmmm, maybe it would be a good punishment for rapists, murderers, even lousy bosses and greedy CEOs! Anyway, you are all in my prayers,Cathy


----------



## skoshland (Apr 21, 2010)

I feel for all of you that are suffering with the stress and anxiety of ibs. The IBS is a mind body disease. We must treat both our mind and our body. There are many ways to treat the anxiety of the disease. Hypnosis and CBT along with anti depressants are often quite effective. I would suggest that along with this that you consider formulating an approach to each day. We all have stress in our lives. And as you have said that anxiety of the loss of control of the bowel worsens the loss of control, creating the urgency in our mind that becomes the urgency of the bowel. This is a cycle that can be broken. My rules are as followsRule 1: ignore the bowel and everything it is doing. Do not think about it and do not worry about it.Rule 2: Treat the mind and the body. Live healthy, eat healthyRule 3: Live each day with Positive confidence. Visualize good things each day. Avoid thinking the negative thoughts that raise your anxiety and worsen the IBS. Confident thoughts are the opposite of the anxious thoughts and will allow you to regain control of your bowel. If you understand this you can heal yourself.


----------



## coda (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128175-ibs-d-and-panic-attacks/


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

cookies4marilyn said:


> My story is similar - nearly housebound for years - every med under the sun with no help - read my journey for more info. Did the IBS Audio Program as a last resort - nothing else helped. Wish I would have done it first.Take a peek at the links below for more info - All the best.


Seriously?The audio program helps against D?I thought it just helped stressed situations.I got D even though I am not stressed and should be home for a whole week. Can this audio program make my D go away?


----------



## laurenibs (Apr 22, 2010)

My IBSD had gotten so bad I was actually soiling myself...talk about panic, humiliation etc...I was miserable and afraid to go anywhere. I was eating Immodium like candy. I had a horrible year last year (my mom passed away after a long illness) and now my life seems back in order with diminished stress. I finally got to the point where I take an immodium if I am going out for a meal and on the days I work. I put a few in my pocket just to feel a little more secure. I recently went off the birth control pill and since I have not had a single episode of running for the bathroom. I have no idea if the hormones in BC contribute but thinking back I went on the pill 5 years ago and that is when my IBSD developed which happened to coincide with the death of my best friend due to colon cancer. I had never had bowel issues prior to that. I recently stared taking calcium and Vitamin D after reading that it help many although I have no idea if it has helped my symptoms...I am just so grateful to not be stressing everytime I leave the house.


----------



## laurenibs (Apr 22, 2010)

My IBSD had gotten so bad I was actually soiling myself...talk about panic, humiliation etc...I was miserable and afraid to go anywhere. I was eating Immodium like candy. I had a horrible year last year (my mom passed away after a long illness) and now my life seems back in order with diminished stress. I finally got to the point where I take an immodium if I am going out for a meal and on the days I work. I put a few in my pocket just to feel a little more secure. I recently went off the birth control pill and since I have not had a single episode of running for the bathroom. I have no idea if the hormones in BC contribute but thinking back I went on the pill 5 years ago and that is when my IBSD developed which happened to coincide with the death of my best friend due to colon cancer. I had never had bowel issues prior to that. I recently started taking calcium and Vitamin D after reading that it help many although I have no idea if it has helped my symptoms...I am just so grateful to not be stressing everytime I leave the house.[/quote]


----------

